
Show HN: Savings calculator with focus on privacy - xni
https://kopim.app
======
xni
Hi! I did it mostly for myself, but really happy if it can be useful to you.

[https://kopim.app](https://kopim.app) is a progressive web application (PWA),
which allows you to set your live long financial goals, then to play with some
parameters (interest rates, salary raises) to figure out a range of required
money savings.

The whole logic is totally on a frontend side, no backend at all, no tracking,
no cookies. 100% test coverage :)

There is no validation, please, don't leave any blank fields etc.

Any feedback is appreciated.

Speaking about myself: i always had a dream to buy enough dividend equiry to
stop working for money and start working in something i am enthusiastic about.
I never hoped it can happen, but turned out i need to save some affordable
amount of money to make it happen, and this motivated me a lot. Never missed
any payment to my savings account in the last 4 months!

